
Where/how to find accurate human' 3D model? - maxpv
By accurate I don&#x27;t mean artistic 3D models or done by photogrammetry. I mean 3d models possibly built from CT scans or MRI scans.<p>Any sources?
======
tonylemesmer
starting point: Visible human project [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visible_Human_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visible_Human_Project)

